# Boy's First Hare



## cdacker (Jan 10, 2011)

My oldest boy connected with his first snowshoe over the weekend. He's now hooked - I'll have a rabbit hunting buddy for many years to come. Rocky (pictured beagle) was awesome on this one ... he ran it for almost an hour and 5 miles, according to the Garmin Astro. After several long figure 8's and a few missed shots, we were able to seal the deal. Fun times!


----------



## Hare Chaser (Jan 4, 2014)

GREAT JOB... There is nothing more fun and memorable then a good rabbit hunt with your son. The bonus is he was able to close the deal with his first hare.


----------



## Jumpshootin' (Jul 6, 2000)

Awsome! Hare hunting with a hound(s) is the best!


----------



## Jim Orman (Aug 21, 2012)

Congra


----------



## Buckbaker (Aug 3, 2015)

My grand daughter really wants to rabbit hunt. I can't wait til she grows a bit so I can take her.


----------



## Nostromo (Feb 14, 2012)

Congrats to your son (and you).


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

Hey great first snowshoe!
Congrats team,hope lots more firsts come your way. 
A pat and "good dog" to Rocky from here.. 
That's a lot of ground covered for short legs.

A bright future to you three all out there chasin!


----------



## rhobbs (Aug 17, 2015)

That is awesome. Doesn't get any better than that! Congratulations to you and your son.


----------



## BoonDog (Feb 21, 2006)

Congrats to you and your boy on a great hunt!


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Congrats to all!


----------



## steve w (Feb 15, 2004)

Looks like a lot of good times ahead for you three. Enjoy it for all it's worth.


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Now that is a great picture. Thanks for sharing with us.


----------

